# ASSEMBLER Text



## Soldi (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ich versuche schon seit tagen es hinzubekommen das ich ein text einfach in den gemappten Teil des Videorams kopiere und das ich diesen text dann sehe.
Ich benutze masm und benutze als os win xp ich habe es aber auch schon über VirtualPC mit MSDOS7.1 probiert....
hier das Proggi
DOSSEG
.MODEL SMALL
.STACK 200h
.DATA
.CODE

START:
XOR AH,AH
MOV AL,07h
int 10h
MOV AX,0B000h
Mov ES,AX
MOV DI,01h
;MOV byte ptr ES:[0],0ffh
MOV byte ptr Es:[DI],'X'

MOV AX,4c00h ; Programm beenden
int 21h
END START

wäre klasse wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann...  
ich bin jetzt schon ein bissel weiter...
Kann mir jemand erklären warum mir das folgende Proggi zwar jetzt richtig meinen Text anzeigt, aber obwohl ich den Graphikmodus auf s/w eingestellt habe er mir Farbe anzeigt?
DOSSEG
.MODEL SMALL
.STACK 200h
.DATA
.CODE

START:
XOR AH,AH
MOV AL,02h
int 10h
MOV AX,0B800h
Mov ES,AX
MOV DI,01h
MOV byte ptr ES:[0],'A'
MOV byte ptr Es:[DI],'b'

MOV AX,4c00h ; Programm beenden
int 21h
END START


----------



## Radhad (16. Dezember 2004)

Definitiv falsches Forum, wende dich an die Programmierer ^^


----------

